# Quo me cunque [cumque] rapit tempestas deforor [deferor] hospes



## Mbenga

Hi everyone,

I encountered this term on an album by the psychedelic surf trio the Mermen, but could not find any sufficient explanation for its meaning. Could any Latin expert enlighten me?

Best regards to all, good day.


----------



## Halfdan

Sure, that's a quotation by _Quintus Horatius Flaccus_ (Horace) and it means "wherever the storm may blow me, it carries a willing guest."


----------



## Mbenga

Halfdan said:


> Sure, that's a quotation by _Quintus Horatius Flaccus_ (Horace) and it means "wherever the storm may blow me, it carries a willing guest."



Thanks, Halfdan - could you discuss this line from Horace?


----------



## CapnPrep

You may have more luck finding explanations on-line using the correct text from Horace's _Epistles_:


> Nullius addictus iurare in verba magistri,
> quo me cumque rapit tempestas, deferor hospes. (I.1.14–15)


----------



## relativamente

I think this text is difficult. but I found a translation to Spanish.

In this letter Horatius adresses Maecenas telling him he  feels quite old and wants to stop doing futile things like verses !!! ( versus et cetera ludicra pono)and devoting to inquire what is good and true (verum atque decens)

But he is not following any school but he is just like flowing with the wind trying to become a guest wherever the wind leaves him


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una traducción (literal) al español:
no obligado a jurar las palabras de ningún maestro,
adonde, y cuando, la tormenta me arrastra, soy arrojado como extranjero.


----------

